# error running calibration



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I set it up the way it is instructed and when I try to play and of the test tones to calibrate or run the generator I get this error.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I uninstalled VAC and it seems to work


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I set it up and ran REWs measurement and with my main speakers powered up I had to be very careful setting the levels because of feedback could go no higher than 68db. Then I realized that unless I set my processor to a multichannel mode my subs get no signal. I turned off my main power amp and just ran the subs I was able to get a far higher output without feedback. Set it to 75 db and ran it. Below are my results.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

here is a screen shot of my REW runs. I find it very odd that the response is almost the same from my main sp to my subs. I tried to upload the error file and the saved mdat file not knowing if that's how someone evaluates a setup.

I can’t make heads or tails of this and what it means, perhaps this is beyond my abilities.


the top one should be my main sp and the lower is the subs


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I find it very odd that the response is almost the same from my main sp to my subs.


Those are group delay graphs, not frequency response. To see response, click the “SPL and Phase” icon.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Why can't I open up and of the saved test? The ones I tried to post the results. Before When I clicked on them to open they came right up. Now it just closes the "choose the file to open" window. I did nothing but shut the computer down I turned it back to see if I could see the responce by clicking the SPL and Phase. NOw I can't even open them:crying:


edit I installed it in a different computer and I can open them. I uninstalled REW and reinstalled (didn't reboot) and I still can't load them.

I did load the responces in this computer. The dotted line is always the same. What's with all the issues with the phase?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That's pretty strange, the spl calibration values in the files were corrupted somehow. I've fixed them, but I had to use a default SPL cal level so the absolute levels will be off. I've attached the corrected files.

Regarding getting feedback, if that happens you <b>MUST</b> fix it, your measurements will not be valid until you do. It is caused by having a soundcard setting that mixes some of the line in back to the output, usually due to either not muting line in in the playback sources or having "listen to this input" selected in the Windows sound settings for the line in.
View attachment main speakers fixed.mdat


View attachment subs 2 fixed.mdat


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

JohnM said:


> That's pretty strange, the spl calibration values in the files were corrupted somehow. I've fixed them, but I had to use a default SPL cal level so the absolute levels will be off. I've attached the corrected files.
> 
> Regarding getting feedback, if that happens you <b>MUST</b> fix it, your measurements will not be valid until you do. It is caused by having a soundcard setting that mixes some of the line in back to the output, usually due to either not muting line in in the playback sources or having "listen to this input" selected in the Windows sound settings for the line in.
> View attachment 26679
> ...


Thanks John, Yes I had monitoring checked in sounds. When I first tried to run and had the error because VAC was installed I checked it in an effort to fix the error.

Any idea why I can no long open any of my saved calibrations or recorded room responses? Should I uninstall it and delete any registry folders and reinstall it?

I apologize for my ignorance I’m a little slow compared to the rest of the class.:dumbcrazy:

In a little while I’ll run another test and will post the results.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

something is definitely wrong with my installation. I can’t complete a measurement it is calculating frequency response at 99% and stays there. It must be related to not being able to open saved files. I reinstalled it and the same results. It remembered my settings so I can only guess as to how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Safest is probably to use the "Delete preferences and shut down" option in the Preferences menu, then restart REW and redo the SPL meter calibration. That will get rid of the corrupt SPL calibration value. Alternatively you could use regedit to delete the "last/Spl/Offset" key in HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/JavaSoft/Prefs/room eq wizard.

Neither of the above will fix measurement files you have already made, but I'll put a workaround in the next beta release that will allow them to be opened and restored by re-applying the IR windows. As to why it happens, I haven't been able to figure that out yet, but I've put some code in to try and prevent it.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I deleted preferences and started over and it fix what ever was whacked. Below is a screenshot. I still don’t think I have my sound card calibrated right. At least it looks right on the graph. 

I don’t know if you can read each of the saved file titles. I was basically changing crossover points and large and small settings. It looked to me that I get the flattest response with speakers to small and crossover to 200 Hz. Any thought as to why?

There seems to be a large cancelation at about 150 Hz that is not nearly as bad when I set it to crossover at 200 Hz and run small speakers.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

it may look better on the graph but it sounds much better the way I've had it set up, front speakers large and LFE crossed over at 80hz


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

This is what small speakers at 200hz looks like.

I still don't know if I have it calibrated correct. See under the title of each file it reads Mic/Meter no Cal and soundcard: radioshack.

I also am posting a screenshot of the sound card calibration


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

you guys are going to ban me for to many posts:foottap:

Last run for the night. What do these graphs mean? to look at it I would think on paper my DIY subs do sound pretty good. The 2 sceenshots are 1 SM SPcrossed over at 180hz 2nd LG SP crossed over at 80hz.

I think I got the souncard calibrated right. On both these tests I calibrated the soundcard the same way I ran the measurements e.g. SM SP 180hz or LG SP 80hz


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Can someone please explain how to interpret these graphs? I’m assuming the dotted line is the soundcards response of my room and the purple line is the actual reading.

How is BFD going to EQ this and make a noticeable difference? I’m just not sure how a EQ can do anything more than a mild tweak in a couple of areas. I guess I would need a mic to know for sure but it looks like the higher frequencies are far worse than below 100hz, just from looking at the graph..

I particularly find it interesting how that between 13hz and 40hz the response kind of mirrors each other in an opposite way, any thoughts as to why?


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

John if you get a chance can you look at the 2 files. Rather than me posting a bunch of screenshot I put the complete file so you can hopefully answer my questions:bigsmile:

Thanks.

If I choose to use REW do I have to run my soundcard in 16bit?


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am certainly not an expert, but normally a good sound card would be almost perfectly flat from 20 to 20KHz within a fraction of a dB. Yours looks funky.

I understand your frustration there is a huge learning curve with REW, etc. In the end I think it will be worth it. I spent many hours trying to get REW working with a DSP1124P that I got for Xmas. I dcouln't keep the DSP1124 from causing a nasty system hum. I returned it in favor of a MiniDSP.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Rick my best guess is that is because I used a RS SPL meter for a mic.


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

I, too, use a RS meter and my sound card is almost dead flat, just down a mere fraction of a dB at the very lowest frequencies. I would post a graph, but I am working from a different computer than I use in my home theater.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ghost rider said:


> The 2 sceenshots are 1 SM SPcrossed over at 180hz 2nd LG SP crossed over at 80hz.


What is “SM SP” and “LG SP?”



ghost rider said:


> How is BFD going to EQ this and make a noticeable difference? I’m just not sure how a EQ can do anything more than a mild tweak in a couple of areas.


Hard to say with the graph axis you’re using. With a 150 dB range, even a sub with response like the Rocky Mountains will look good! See here:

Getting Graphs Ready to Post

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What is “SM SP” and “LG SP?”


refered to how I set my sound card's bass management small or large speakers.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks Wayne,

here is another screeshot


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

RickD1225 said:


> I, too, use a RS meter and my sound card is almost dead flat, just down a mere fraction of a dB at the very lowest frequencies. I would post a graph, but I am working from a different computer than I use in my home theater.


Maybe I still have it set up wrong. I wasn't completely clear how to calibrate the RS SPL meter. When you are calibrating the RS SPL meter the SPL Meter widow pops up that looks like it's reading the room measurements because it's consistently moving up and down. In the smaller window you are instructed to adjust the SPL figure below until it matches the reading on your SPL meter. Do I use the numbers from the SPL Meter window or look at the actual meter and insert those numbers?

On the sound card calibration do both right and left loop to make the reading? I had it set up with the meter on the right and the left looping.


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

ghost rider said:


> Maybe I still have it set up wrong. I wasn't completely clear how to calibrate the RS SPL meter. When you are calibrating the RS SPL meter the SPL Meter widow pops up that looks like it's reading the room measurements because it's consistently moving up and down. In the smaller window you are instructed to adjust the SPL figure below until it matches the reading on your SPL meter. Do I use the numbers from the SPL Meter window or look at the actual meter and insert those numbers?
> 
> On the sound card calibration do both right and left loop to make the reading? I had it set up with the meter on the right and the left looping.


To calibrate the sound card you feed the input to the right channel in on the sound card and the right channel out goes to the AVR. You loop the left channel in with the left channel out. You read the SPL on the RS meter and tell REW what that number is. If you don't do that REW has no way of knowing what the standard is. You can adjust the SPL with the AVR volume control.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys I'm getting closer now. 1st one speakers small crossover 150hz 2nd speakers large crossover 150hz


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

RickD1225 said:


> To calibrate the sound card you feed the input to the right channel in on the sound card and the right channel out goes to the AVR. You loop the left channel in with the left channel out. You read the SPL on the RS meter and tell REW what that number is. If you don't do that REW has no way of knowing what the standard is. You can adjust the SPL with the AVR volume control.


I looped the R & L out into the R & L in and I got a flat dotted line. Still wrong?


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

ghost rider said:


> I looped the R & L out into the R & L in and I got a flat dotted line. Still wrong?


You've got it.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

So I have it right. In the help menu it says Connect the soundcards output directly to the input. Nothing about right and left.


----------

